# My new Caterpillar plow!



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Well its a Blizzard 8611 in differant colors! LOL

Well we have about 2 months in this. The a-frame is all 1/2" angle & plate, I'm sure it weighs more than the plow. But I know it wont break or twist. The angle cylinders were rebuilt and rechromed with a chrome thats made for salt water. The controls are off the cat joy sticks. Its been sanblasted and painted with a 2 part poxy. The when we got it back we put a couple more coats of cat yellow and black on it. Today we are gonna replace the 4 wing hoses with some new ones that have some 45deg bends coming off of the cylindes so they point up a little off of the a-frame. And Im having a piece of stainless cut to cover the a-frame. We also need a piece of flat steel to hold the deflector on. And yes the deflector is mostly for looks. Because at 10mph snow isnt really coming over the plow! lol.
And new tracks are coming from santa this year ! !


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW! that looks amazing I really like the way you built the whole A-Frame up to handle the pushing force, the best i've seen bar none.Color matching the plow really makes a professional looking setup. You should put on some blade markers IMO.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

That is really nice!


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

very nice setup looks great. How do you like the tracked machine in the snow, can you compare to a wheeled machine?


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

I KNOW your'e going to put the Caterpillar Logo Decal across the blade!?!?? Right?....

RIGHT???


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice looks great


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

very nicely done, that plow looks like it can push a lot of snow! 
But how do the tracks handle in the snow? I've heard horror stories about plowing in tracked machines.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks great. I realy like how you painted it CAT yellow and black.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks sweet! Kinda looks like a blizzard


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

viper881;1127606 said:


> That looks sweet! Kinda looks like a blizzard


That's becouse it is a Blizzard. He said it was.


BowTieDmax;1127466 said:


> Well its a Blizzard 8611 in differant colors!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! That's awesome! 

I was thinking of putting an 8611 on our 257B but dont know if it would handle it or not.

How did you manage to run the wings off the Cat controller?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

skidooer;1127489 said:


> very nice setup looks great. How do you like the tracked machine in the snow, can you compare to a wheeled machine?





BMB Plowing;1127582 said:


> very nicely done, that plow looks like it can push a lot of snow!
> But how do the tracks handle in the snow? I've heard horror stories about plowing in tracked machines.


Cat/ASV tracks work great in the snow, my 247 will out push my 252.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that's a sweet looking machine! Very nicely done!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Beautiful work.
Doing it right the first time will give you many years of reliable service....


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is a sweet plow and set up.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I'm a firm believer in doing it right the first time. So I tried on this and time will tell. Atleast if it breaks its not because I cut any corners. This machine has probably the biggest work load. We have been using a 10ft push box but it just didnt work fast enough. You kinda loose the big advantage of plowing in both directions because his return push would be a trail off clean up. We really needed to angle because it pushes some big lenghts at a couple of the propertys. 
As for tracks over wheels? Tracks hands down (cat/asv). There is no comparison! I used to rent a wheeled 262 and I was always disappoined in it and almost gave up on using skid steers. Then I bought the tracked machine and I couldnt be happier. Im really gonna try hard to by another machine. There is so many unseen advantages to the tracks. You can push out into the grass without doing damage. You can stack snow ( i mean ramp up the pile and push off the edge) this does take skill and the right snow but it has amazed my clients and left no lost parking areas.
As for the controls? Ive got 4 pins with power. So the left and right angle are the 2 buttons on the left joy stick. The left trigger (2 speed) is the wings out. And a aux 8 rocker switch brings the wings in. I had a plan to seperate the wings but we figure he will be scooped most of the time unless going down the road. If we find we need it differant we will change it later.
Well gotta go do some more work on the equipment and stake some more propertys.
Thanks again for the kind words!
Oh yeah, cat stickers are coming!!


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a thing of beauty


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Great work! Way to do it right. I think the deflector will help.


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats a sweet set up and done right!


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks sweet, have any pics of the D/A yukon?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

looks good like how you painted the blade cat yellow looks way better then in white


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like it could almost be used for dozing in the summer its so strong. Fantastic paint job as well. The only thing I'd have done to improve is paint it White/Orange and mount it on a bobcat. jks, good job.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

That's awesome. I wonder though why you didn't run the hoses up out of the top of the a frame box. I would be worried where they are hanging down there that they could slide under the base of the attachment plate and get crushed between it and a icy snow pile. Really neat work though!


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

*riverwalkland* The lower you keep the hoses to the pivot point the better. Other wise you would have to leave alot of slack in the hoses. Then you have to think of what to do with that slack. And believe me its amazing how much slack is needed if you move the hoses up higher and then roll that plow down straight to the ground.
Im not worried about them down there. They are clamped real good and heck thats the same location of the hoses on most of my other attachments and been good so far.

*R.G.PEEL* My nephew kept thinking it would be good for a dozer blade while I was building it untill I got it done and he came over and saw it. Then he said just keep it in the snow!! lol

*Squires* Im trying to attach the pics of the Yukon but I think they are to big so the wont attach. Any ideas??


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking great! Good luck this winter!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I really like that color scheme!!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats a good looking skid and plow. Have fun!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nicely done, that thing is a beast!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice plow! Good luck with it this season!


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

I want.....lol


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome job on the customization man. I really like it. Cant go wrong with Cat iron......I mean Cat and Blizzard. haha


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

thanks everyone! Looks like we might be able to test it out in a couple of days.


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome. 

Sad to think it has to go to work.


----------

